
Robotic surgery is causing deaths heart surgeon warns - happy-go-lucky
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/11/08/tougher-rules-demanded-robotic-surgery-catalogue-errors-leads/
======
intertextuality
> The surgeon had never had any one-to-one training in using the device.

> The surgeon, Sukumaran Nair, was dismissed from the Freeman Hospital in
> Newcastle after it emerged he had turned down opportunities to train on the
> Da Vinci machine. Despite this, the doctor had vociferously lobbied
> superiors to be allowed to perform the mitral valve repair in 2015, the
> first of its kind with the aid of a robot in the UK.

Misleading title and article. Surgeons that are unfamiliar with new technology
are blaming it when things go awry.

